# My MES/Big Kahuna modification



## stephenh (Jul 26, 2010)

I was not happy with the lack of smoke when I made some jerky.  This is now solved.  I purchased a Smoke Daddy "Big Kahuna" smoke generator and mounted it using the chip loader.  I have another chip loader on order so that I can use that for hot smoking, but my test of the SD smoke generator leads me to believe I just might use it for all smoking.








Step 1:  Remove handle from chip tray (I used a hacksaw, then a file to smooth it.







Step 2:  Using chip loader as template mark scrap aluminum plate.







Step 3:  Cut, leaving about 1/4" margin before notching and bending to make a disk to fit the opening in the chip loader.  This one was too big, so I had to do some additional bending and pounding to get it to fit.  If I do it again, I would use a smaller template or a compass to mark a smaller circle for cutting and bending so that it would fit in easier.







Step 4:  Insert the disk.  You can see that I had to force this one quite a bit to get it in.  A bit smaller and it would have gone in easier.  I drilled a pilot hole, but that probably was not necessary.







Step 5:  Using a 7/8" hole saw, cut a hole through both the aluminum plate and the chip loader for the smoke pipe.







Step 6:  Attach the smoke pipe.  I needed an extra washer, which I used on the outside.  I used both of the washers supplied on the inside with the nut.







Step 7:  Bend the divider up so that there will be free flow of smoke along the tray.







I broke the welds and bent the plate up to gain access to the nut to tighten it.  I then formed the metal and bent it down so that there would be no sharp edges.







The Smoke Daddy "Big Kahuna" smoke generator attached to the modified chip loader.  I have it in this position so that when it is installed, the chip loader will be locked in place.  I will probably experiment though to see which way (up or down for the loader) works best.







Step 10:  The Smoke Daddy "Big Kahuna" smoke generator mounted on the MES and ready for use.







Results:  The "Big Kahuna" in action during a test run.

This is the new version of the Big Daddy smoke generators with the backdraft airflow.  The tube now comes in at the top and shoots the air into the pipe opening, drawing the smoke into and through the pipe.  I will have to experiment with how to control the amount of smoke, but the results speak for themselves.  This is without any heat being generated by the smoker.

It was a hot day.  Temperature was about 94 degrees Farenheit when I started and cooled a bit.  The best I can tell is that there is only about a 12 degree rise in temperature caused by the smoke generator.  It will take some further testing to verify that though.  When the temperatures drop, cold smoking will be a possibility now.

Stephen


----------



## deltadude (Jul 30, 2010)

Yo StephenH,

I added your MES / Smoke Daddy Mod to the MES HOT MODs and Creations List   here.

*CONGRATULATIONS!   Thank you, for your contribution to the MES owners community.*


----------



## stephenh (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you.  I am honored.  This is a good modification because it does not take a whole lot of tools to do.  I hope others will find it useful.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2010)

Great Mod!

Welcome to the MES Mod Squad!!!!

Todd


----------



## stephenh (Sep 23, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Great Mod!
> 
> Welcome to the MES Mod Squad!!!!
> 
> Todd


Thank you.  I have now had the opportunity to use my mod several times.  It works as good as I expected for cold-smoking and also is much easier to use for hot smoking than the standard chip loader/drawer.


----------

